# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  4πλός miniPCI-to-PCI adapter Routerboard14 - Hardware Hack!!

## Acinonyx

Ο routerboard 14 είναι ένας τετραπλός minipci-to-pci adaptor της mikrotik. Για pci-to-pci bridging χρησιμοποιεί το ολοκληρωμένο PCI6152-CC33BC της PLX technologies.
Σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που δίνει η mikrotik και η PLX, ο adaptor δέχεται τέσσερις 32-bitες minipci κάρτες και δουλεύει με ταχύτητα 33MHz ενώ φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει (mini)PCI hotplugging. Παρόλο που το ολοκληρωμένο PCI6152 είναι συμβατό μόνο με PCI 2.2 slots, η mikrotik έχει προσθέσει lowdrop σταθεροποιητές για να παρέχει τάση 3.3V. Η τάση αυτή είναι απαραίτητη για να λειτουργήσουν οι minipci κάρτες και το ολοκληρωμένο, και να κάνουν τον adapter συμβατό με 2.2 αλλά και με 2.1 PCI slots που διαθέτουν παλιότερες μητρικές. 

Ένα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα του adapter είναι το ότι είναι κλειδωμένος ώστε να λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά με mikrotik λειτουργικά. Συγκεκριμένα η mikrotik έχει εκμεταλευτεί τη λειτουργία που έχουν όλες οι miniPCI να απενεργοποιείται κατευθείαν το radio από το pin 13 (ενεργό - low), δένοντας το μόνιμα στη γη. Δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος να δουλεψει ο adapter σε άλλα λειτουργικά χωρίς επέμβαση είναι ο driver να μην έχει την δυνατότητα απανεργοποίησησς από το pin 13.

Παρόλαυτα το ξεκλέιδωμα του μπορεί να γίνει και με μία απλή hardware επέμβαση χωρίς να πειράξουμε τίποτα από τους drivers.

Στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω φαίνεται πως μπορούμε να ξεκλειδώσουμε τον adapter χρησιμοποιώντας μία πολύ μικρή λωρίδα μονοτικής ταινίας (1mm) για να καλύψουμε το ποδαράκι 13 της κάθε minipci ώστε να ενεργοποιείται το radio και να μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε τον adaptor και σε άλλα λειτουργικά εκτός από το mikrotik.

Η δοκιμή ήταν επιτυχής με drivers madwifi σε linux (4 x CM9) και φαντάζομαι ότι το ίδιο θα ισχύει για οποιεσδήποτε miniPCI κάρτες (prism2) και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο λειτουργικό.  :: 

Υ.Γ Τα credits για την ιδέα της μονοτικής ταινίας ως τρόπο απομονωσης πάνε στον pikos.

Επίσης να δώσω special thanks στον vaggos13 για την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη από το IRC κατά την διάρκεια του εγχειρήματος

----------


## mojiro

εισαι θεος!

----------


## argi

Κάνεις τα πάντα για να αποφύγεις το mikrotik εεε???  ::  

MΠΡΑΒΟ... καλή δουλεια...

@rg!

----------


## machine22

Ωραίος!! Ευκαιρία να πετάξουμε το MT
Λες για αυτό να μην μπορούσα να την δουλέψω με τίποτα στο Linux ενώ όλα φαινόντουσαν ότι ήταν ΟΚ? Με βάζεις σε ιδέες τώρα.

----------


## mojiro

> Ωραίος!! Ευκαιρία να πετάξουμε το MT
> Λες για αυτό να μην μπορούσα να την δουλέψω με τίποτα στο Linux ενώ όλα φαινόντουσαν ότι ήταν ΟΚ? Με βάζεις σε ιδέες τώρα.


πολλα ατομα εβαλε σε σκεψεις αχχααχχαχα

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο Βασίλη

----------


## Winner

Και αναρωτιόμασταν με τον paravoid γιατί δεν δουλεύαν οι κάρτες σε debian...
Κάπου είχε πέσει το μάτι μας σε doc για το pin 13 αλλά δεν το ψάξαμε διότι με mikrotik δούλεψε κανονικά και θεωρήσαμε ότι είχαν πρόβλημα οι drivers του debian.

GRRRRRRR
Φάγαμε τόσες ώρες εκείνη τι μέρα.

Well done Acinonyx.

----------


## nvak

Οι drivers του debian δεν μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν ώστε να ενεργοποιούν το 13 ?

----------


## lambrosk

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

με βλέπω να ενεργοποιούμαι πάλι σιγά σιγά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Οι drivers του debian δεν μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν ώστε να ενεργοποιούν το 13 ?


Σύμφωνα με τη MikroTik (βρήκα απάντηση κάπου στο forum του StarOS  :: ), είναι misfeature και του driver MikroTik και της κάρτας αντίστοιχα (δοκίμασαν την κάρτα με τον driver τους που του έλειπε το "radio disable" και έπαιξε).
Είπαν ακόμη πως έχουν στείλει mail στους madwifi devels για να κάνουν αυτό το feature του driver προαιρετικό.

Αν θέλουμε τους πιστεύουμε  :: 

Καλή δουλειά Acinonyx, όπως πάντα  ::

----------


## koem

Συγνώμη, o τετραπλός adaptor που πήρα από τον mojiro είναι αυτός για τον οποίο περιγράφει το hack o Acinonyx? Γιατί αν είναι, παίζει τζάμι σε Debian sarge που τον έβαλα (βέβαια δεν έχω βάλει πάνω του CM9 αλλά κάτι πιο παλιές DLink Atheros 5000).

----------


## jimis

Πολύ καλό! Δεν το κάνουμε υπόμνημα ώστε να μη χαθεί;

----------


## panossio

Και μου λέγανε όλοι πέτα το debian βάλε mikrotik για να δουλέψεις με CM9
Αντε να δουμε τι θα δούμε!
Well done 
Μπράβο!!

----------


## machine22

> Και μου λέγανε όλοι πέτα το debian βάλε mikrotik για να δουλέψεις με CM9


Κάτι μου λέει ότι για μια εβδομάδα το δίκτυο θα έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα αφού αρκετοί θα το γυρίσουν από mikrotik σε Linux.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Συγνώμη, o τετραπλός adaptor που πήρα από τον mojiro είναι αυτός για τον οποίο περιγράφει το hack o Acinonyx? Γιατί αν είναι, παίζει τζάμι σε Debian sarge που τον έβαλα (βέβαια δεν έχω βάλει πάνω του CM9 αλλά κάτι πιο παλιές DLink Atheros 5000).


Το ίδιο μου ανέφερε και ο pikos σε suse που το είχε δοκιμάσει..

Υπάρχουν 3 περιπτώσεις για αυτό:

1) Ο driver που χρησιμοποιείται ειναι πολύ παλιός και δεν υποστηρίζει την απενεργοποίηση του radio.
2) Η minipci δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα κυκλώματα ώστε να απενεργοποιείται
3) Υπάρχουν παρτίδες adapter που έχουν διορθωσει το σχετικό πρόβλημα




> Κάτι μου λέει ότι για μια εβδομάδα το δίκτυο θα έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα αφού αρκετοί θα το γυρίσουν από mikrotik σε Linux.


Αυτό μας τράβηξε δηλαδή στο mikroltik;  ::  Μακάρι!

----------


## machine22

> Αυτό μας τράβηξε δηλαδή στο mikroltik;  Μακάρι!


Προσωπικά ναι.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

αν δεν μονώσεις το pin, τι ακριβώς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις στο debian?
δεν θα δει καθόλου την κάρτα (δεν θα την βλέπει σαν athx) ή θα τη βλέπει χωρίς να δουλεύει το radio?
προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω compile τους madwifi και κάποιοι precompiled δεν έπαιξαν, έχω την ίδια μάλλον παρτίδα (mikrotik certified) με του acinonyx, φταίει αυτό? ( εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι άσχετο, αλλά αν το χει συναντήσει κανείς ας πει ::  )

----------


## trendy

Congrats και από μένα. Σ/Κ θα βάλω την τετραπλή μαζί με κάτι μερεμέτια στο hager και θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα την βλέπει αλλα δεν θα έχεις ούτε λήψη ούτε εκπομπή...

----------


## Winner

_Ίσως να είναι λίγο άσχετο με το thead αλλά το πολύ πολύ το μετακομίζουμε. _ 

Σήμερα είχα μια απογοήτευση που με έκανε να τρέχω και να μην φτάνω...
*Πήγα να βάλω Senao στην 4πλη κάρτα και δεν έπαιξε.* Για την ακρίβεια δεν άναψε καν το λαμπάκι της 4πλης που αφορά την επικοινωνία με την κάρτα και φυσικά το mikrotik δεν την είδε καν.

Μήπως οι Senao δεν δουλεύουν σε 4πλη κάρτα; Δεν είχα διαβάσει τίποτα σχετικό στο forum και έμεινα κάγκελο. Πρόβλημα με το pin δεν ξέρω αν είναι, πάντως δεν έπαιξε (άλλωστε είναι και σε mikrotik).

Υ.Γ.: Η κάρτα δουλεύει σωστά, μιας και τώρα παίζει με απλό adaptor σε pci. (thanx to enaon  ::  )

----------


## argi

Εγώ πάντως έχω μια senao πάνω στον 4πλό και την βλέπει κανονικά...

@rg!

----------


## sotirisk

εμένα πάντως η cm9 αναγνωρίζεται (εξ'αρχής την έδειχνε στο lspci).
οι drivers compiliάστηκαν με τη βοήθεια του sbolis, οπότε μου μένει το παρών pin mod.

----------


## m0bius

> _Ίσως να είναι λίγο άσχετο με το thead αλλά το πολύ πολύ το μετακομίζουμε. _ 
> 
> Σήμερα είχα μια απογοήτευση που με έκανε να τρέχω και να μην φτάνω...
> *Πήγα να βάλω Senao στην 4πλη κάρτα και δεν έπαιξε.* Για την ακρίβεια δεν άναψε καν το λαμπάκι της 4πλης που αφορά την επικοινωνία με την κάρτα και φυσικά το mikrotik δεν την είδε καν.
> 
> Μήπως οι Senao δεν δουλεύουν σε 4πλη κάρτα; Δεν είχα διαβάσει τίποτα σχετικό στο forum και έμεινα κάγκελο. Πρόβλημα με το pin δεν ξέρω αν είναι, πάντως δεν έπαιξε (άλλωστε είναι και σε mikrotik).
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Η κάρτα δουλεύει σωστά, μιας και τώρα παίζει με απλό adaptor σε pci. (thanx to enaon  )


Λογικά το λαμπάκι θα ανάψει μόλις σηκωθεί ο driver για την senao από το mikrotik. Δοκίμασε να τον προσθέσεις manually.

----------


## trendy

Δοκιμάστηκε και από μένα επιτυχώς σήμερα  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Ερώτηση:
εφ'όσον οι madwifi υποστηρίζουν το κλείδωμα (δηλαδή όταν το pin13 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο περνάνε σε radio off state) δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τη γραμμή που το κάνει αυτό και να το βάλουμε με το χέρι? 
κόβουμε αυτό που κάνει probing το pin 13 και βάζουμε rf_kill = 1 (ή 0 δεν ξέρω ποιο state είναι το on).

γίνεται αυτό, ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κλείδωμα του controller του 4-πλού αντάπτορα?

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, γίνεται..

Αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να γίνει και για άλλους drivers όπως του πρισμοειδείς ή τους τεξανούς acx100 που είναι της μόδας τελευταια.

----------


## trendy

> Ερώτηση:
> εφ'όσον οι madwifi υποστηρίζουν το κλείδωμα (δηλαδή όταν το pin13 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο περνάνε σε radio off state) δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τη γραμμή που το κάνει αυτό και να το βάλουμε με το χέρι? 
> κόβουμε αυτό που κάνει probing το pin 13 και βάζουμε rf_kill = 1 (ή 0 δεν ξέρω ποιο state είναι το on).
> 
> γίνεται αυτό, ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κλείδωμα του controller του 4-πλού αντάπτορα?


Ρίξε κανά χημικό πάνω στο Pin να μονωθεί ρε που θες και χακεριές  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Ναι, γίνεται..
> 
> Αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να γίνει και για άλλους drivers όπως του πρισμοειδείς ή τους τεξανούς acx100 που είναι της μόδας τελευταια.


πάντως το στο google δε βρήκα ιδιαίτερη βοήθεια, η περισσότερη βιβλιογραφία ήταν γύρω από τα intel ipw2200 - laptop oriented (εκεί που όντως χρειάζεται το rf_kill).




> Ρίξε κανά χημικό πάνω στο Pin να μονωθεί ρε που θες και χακεριές Razz


χημικιές στο χημικό??

----------


## trendy

Αφού αρχίζεις τις χακεριές  ::

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει sticky ?

----------


## sotirisk

> Μπορεί κάποιος να το κάνει sticky ?


εναλλακτικά μπορείς να κάνεις search γράφοντας " χημικιές ".
εγώ αυτό κάνω  ::

----------


## andreas

Εγινε (και πολυ μας ξεφυγε)

----------


## mbjp

ευγε.. ορισμενοι φαγαμε τα μουστακια μας σημερα με το scanning  ::

----------


## tb

Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν αυτη η καρτα http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=68

μαζι με CM9 παιζει και αν θα μπορουσα σε windows pc να βαλω 2 τετοιες καρτες σε AP mode (η μια για b/g και η αλλη σε a mode)

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτό είναι απλά ένας αντάπτορας για να μπει η miniPCI σε PCI.

Πάντως σε Windows δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καν κάρτα που να παίζει σε AP mode.

Σε windows η πιο σωστή λύση είναι Cisco που ρυθμίζει και ισχύ.

Απότι θυμάμαι δεν υπάρχει άλλη κάρτα σε windows που να ρυθμίζει ισχύ και να παίζει γενικώς σωστά.

----------


## fake

> Ναι, γίνεται..
> 
> Αλλά μετά θα πρέπει να γίνει και για άλλους drivers όπως του πρισμοειδείς ή τους τεξανούς acx100 που είναι της μόδας τελευταια.


Έχει γίνει τίποτα από τους καατέχοντες σχετικά με τους drivers για τις CM9? ή πρέπει ακόμα να μονώνουμε το pin 13?


Α.

----------


## priestjim

Ακόμα περισσότερο, το hack ισχύει και για 5213 chipset? Τι λένε οι τελευταίοι CVS madwifi? Φαντάζομαι αν "ξεκολλήσω" την επαφή από την πλακέτα δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ε;

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχουμε πειράξει τον driver. Χρειάζεται τη μόνωση.

Το hack είναι για να διορθώσει το κλειδωμα στον adapter.
Ισχύει για όλες τις minipci..

Οι madwifi-ng δεν δουλευουν σωστά.

----------


## priestjim

Δεν είπα για τους ng, για τους τελευταίους old είπα...Το θέμα σε όλα τα forums που βρήκα είχε συζητηθεί τον Μάιο, και απλά υπέθεσα ότι θα έχει διορθωθεί μέχρι τώρα στους, ξαναλέω, old madwifi...

----------


## infl00p

Έχουμε εξελίξεις στο θέμα του PIN13,
οι νέοι madwifi-ng οδηγοί είναι πλέον δυνατόν να δουλέψουν και με το pin13 disabled μέσω του rfkill option στο kernel module ath_pci

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/MiniPCI

Συνοπτικά απο το συγκεκριμένο wiki μετά το revision r1362 των οδηγών madwifi-ng είναι δυνατόν να αγνοηθεί η κατάσταση του pin13 μέσω του:


```
modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0
```

Φάνης

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία! Ευχάριστα νέα.

Κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσω στο testbed μου τους νέους και για τις άλλες δυνατότητες που μας ενδιαφερουν όπως σταθερότητα, ισχύ εκπομπής, κανάλια, throughput κλπ.

----------


## trendy

Acinonyx να το κανονίσουμε να περάσω μία βόλτα με τις nortel να δοκιμάσουμε και αυτές;  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μια παρατήρηση για cm6 στον 4πλο adaptor.

Δεν ξέρω εάν το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό πάντως εγώ αντιμετώπισα το εξής : έχoντας στις θέσεις 1 και 3 του adptor 2 cm9 έβαλα στην 4η θέση μια cm6. Η κάρτα αυτή δεν έκανε ούτε scan ούτε assoc γενικότερα ήταν μουλαρωμένη, μετά από αρκετή ώρα δοκιμών κάποια στιγμή δοκίμασα την κάρτα στην θεση 2 (δεν την έβαλα εκεί αρχικά γιατί τα script σεταρουν που τις κάρτες είναι τελείος custom και βαριόμουν να τα αλλάξω αλλά...  ::  ) όπου ως δια μαγείας παίζει μια χαρά. φυσικά και οι 3 κάρτες είναι μονομένες στο pin 13. Αυτό που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση είναι η "απαίτηση" για την σωστή λειτουργεία της κάρτας να είναι στην αμέσως επόμενη θέση από την προηγούμενη (H κάθε θέση στον adaptora εχει σημειωμένο ένα νούμερο TP1...TP4 έτσι αναγνώρισα και την σειρά).

Απο software έχω,
madwifi-old-r1417-20060128
Wireless-Tools version 28 pre 15
Linux 2.6.2

----------


## nc

Γενικά, θα λέγατε ότι ο σχεδιασμός της τετραπλής είναι σωστός?

...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Για routerboard ναι αλλά για pc όχι εξάλλου δεν σχεδιάστηκε γι' αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

παρομιο προβλημα εχει και ο deysta...

μονο που σε αυτον ηταν ενα βημα πισω...

ηθελε τον μαγικο συνδιασμο πανω στον 4πλο για να τις δει ολες
αλλα ακομα δεν καταφερε να σκαναρει κατι καπου...

----------


## koki

Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε κάποιο άλλο κουλό.

Δεν έχει να κάνει με θέση (μάλλον). 

Ιδού τα ενδιαφέροντα:
1. Είχα παλιά 2 no name CM9. 
2. Έχω έναν πολύ παλιό 4πλό, δεν είχα χρειαστεί ποτέ να μονώσω κάρτες.
3. Για πολύ καιρό έπαιζαν στις θέσεις 3,4 τις απο πάνω δηλαδη οι δύο μου κάρτες.
4. Αγόρασα μία Wistron CM9 και την έβαλα στη θέση 1 (ath0). Για 3 μήνες περίπου δεν καταλάβαινα τι πάει στραβά με το ζήτημα... Δοκίμασα και στη θέση 2, μήπως είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα το slot.
5. Ξάφνου μου ήρθε μια αναλαμπή, και μόνωσα το 13ο pin και ω τι έκπληξη έπαιξε.

Συμπέρασμα; 
Δικό σας.. 
Δεν φαίνεται να είχε σχέση η σειρά, η τεσπά η αλληλουχία. Γιατί ήταν και στην 1 - 3 -4 αλλά και στην 2 - 3 - 4. Μόνο με τη μόνωση έπαιξε. 

Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι οι μισές slots να έχουν το θέμα.. ή ακόμα χειρότερα σκέφτομαι μήπως οι 5213 μόνο το έχουν.. 

Eάν κάποιος εγγυάται ότι θα παίζουν μετά από 1 ώρα όλα, μπορεί να έρθει να κάνει πειράματα :>

----------


## mbjp

Να προσθεσω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια μετα απο πολλες ωρες δοκιμων:

Μακριά απο τη συνταγή  ::  4πλος adaptor + 4 CM9 + Linux

Με 2 CM9 λειτουργει απροβληματιστα, οταν προστεθει η 3η αρχιζουν τα προβληματα. Δοκιμασμενο σε 3 διαφορετικα μηχανηματα, kernel 2.4 & 2.6 και madwifi-old & ng.

Εαν εχει καποιος τον εν λογω συνδιασμο και παιζει κανονικα παρακαλω ας το πει..μπορει απλως να ειμαι γκαντεμης  ::

----------


## akops76

Ο shadowcaster έχει πανω στο τετραπλο του 2 CM9 και μια CM6 και παίζει μια χαρα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο kernel που τρέχει είναι ο 2.6.9 και χρησιμοποιεί τους madwifi-old. Η διαφορά είναι οτι το σύστημα του δεν ειναι κάποια έτοιμη διανομή , αλλή την έχει φτιάξει από source (LFS).

Το κακό, οτι σκεφτόμαι και εγώ να πάρω κανα τετραπλό, διοτι έχω ξεμείνει απο PCI, και με τα λεγόμενα σου με τρομάζεις...!!

Αντώνης

PS: Ερώτηση: Οι CM9 που έχεις είναι αυθεντικές winstron ή CM9 like ??

----------


## yang

Και εγώ έχω 3 CM6 πάνω και δεν έχω πρόβλημα..
madwifi-old kernel 2.6.16
και ψάχνω να βρώ χρόνο για να βάλω και την 4η CM6 πάνω.
η νεκροψία θα δείξει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω 5 κάρτες σε έναν υπολογιστή.

4 CM9 σε τετραπλό και 1 CM6 σε απλό.

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

Εκεί που ξέρω ότι σίγουρα δεν παίζει είναι όταν τις βάλεις σε pci slot που δεν υποστηρίζει bus mastering.

----------


## mbjp

Βασιλη εσυ εξαιρεισαι..Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να κανεις και 5 CM9 να δουλεψουν πανω σε 1 τετραπλο adaptorα  :: 

Περαν της πλακας, καταρχας οι CM9 που εχω ειναι οι 5212. Δοκιμασα και 3 CM9/1 CM6 αλλα τα ιδια. Οπως εχω γραψει σε αλλο post, με την προσθηκη της 4ης καρτας, στο ενα reboot τις εβλεπε ολες, στο επομενο οχι. Στο scan εβγαζαν ολες οι καρτες error 

"Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"

Με τις 3 επανω, επειτα απο 3-4 ωρες λειτουργιας η μια ενω εδειχνε συνδεδεμενη δεν εκανε ping...Αλλαγη απο master->managed και δεν εκανε scan.. Και αλλα διαφορα κουλα πραγματα που δε θυμαμαι τωρα..

Ισως να εφταιγε κατι στη μονωση στο 13ο pin, να μην παταγε καλα οταν κουμπωνε η καρτα στη θεση. Τελος παντων τα παρατησα και προσθεσα 2 μονους adaptorες..

----------


## ONikosEimai

Έστησα ένα router (#8635 Tsap) με madwifi-module-2.4.27-awmn.ng και έχω 2 ερωτήσεις.

Έπρεπε να μονώσω το 13pin ? γιατί γύρησα τις κάρτες σε b και χωρίς pig-tail δεν έπιασα ένα AP που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι. Βέβαια δεν το πάλεψα και πολύ. Είχα διαβάσει πως με τους ng δεν χρειάζεται η μόνωση (ή κάνω λάθος).

Στο lspci μου βγάζει πως έχω Atheros CM9 5212 ενώ εγώ πλήρωσα για 5213. Πως ξέρω αν είναι 5213 ?

----------


## mbjp

Χωρις τη μονωση βλεπει κανονικα τις καρτες απλα στο scan δε βγαζει αποτελεσματα. Για τους ng συγκεκριμενα, καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ΘΑ διορθωνοταν το προβλημα.
Νομιζω το 5213 το γραφει επανω στο τσιπακι της cm9

----------


## stafan

> Έστησα ένα router (#8635 Tsap) με madwifi-module-2.4.27-awmn.ng και έχω 2 ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Έπρεπε να μονώσω το 13pin ? γιατί γύρησα τις κάρτες σε b και χωρίς pig-tail δεν έπιασα ένα AP που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι. Βέβαια δεν το πάλεψα και πολύ. Είχα διαβάσει πως με τους ng δεν χρειάζεται η μόνωση (ή κάνω λάθος).
> 
> Στο lspci μου βγάζει πως έχω Atheros CM9 5212 ενώ εγώ πλήρωσα για 5213. Πως ξέρω αν είναι 5213 ?


Μονωσέ το βρέ Νίκο να είσαι σίγουρος. Εδώ και οι 6 είναι ήδη μονωμένες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

Υποτίθεται οτι με 


```
modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0
```

δεν χρειάζεται μόνωση στους ng
δεν εχω ng και δεν το δοκίμασα..

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Υποτίθεται οτι με 
> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0
> ```
> 
> δεν χρειάζεται μόνωση στους ng
> δεν εχω ng και δεν το δοκίμασα..


Τελικά το δοκίμασα και δεν  :: 

Οπότε έκανα την μόνωσή μου και scanάρει τώρα.

thanx anyway  ::

----------


## jkar

Μιλώντας για τους 4-πλούς adaptors, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Από πλευράς performance τι είναι καλύτερο 2 μονές κάρτες ή μία τετραπλή; Η λογική μου λέει ότι η τετραπλή κάρτα μοιράζει το έυρος του pci bus στά 4. Η πράξη τι λέει;

Γιάννης.

----------


## wiresounds

> Μιλώντας για τους 4-πλούς adaptors, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Από πλευράς performance τι είναι καλύτερο 2 μονές κάρτες ή μία τετραπλή; Η λογική μου λέει ότι η τετραπλή κάρτα μοιράζει το έυρος του pci bus στά 4. Η πράξη τι λέει;
> 
> Γιάννης.


O Alex23 έχει 4 τετραπλούς στο ίδιο pc, και πολλοί άλλοι έχουν 2 τετραπλούς. 
Οκταπλό δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανείς.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μιλώντας για τους 4-πλούς adaptors, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Από πλευράς performance τι είναι καλύτερο 2 μονές κάρτες ή μία τετραπλή; Η λογική μου λέει ότι η τετραπλή κάρτα μοιράζει το έυρος του pci bus στά 4. Η πράξη τι λέει;
> 
> Γιάννης.


Με αυτή την λογική τα Mobo που έχουν 5 PCI σε σχέση με εκείνα που έχουν 3 έχουν πιο γρήγορο bus…. 

Δεν πάει έτσι το Bus είναι ένα… τώρα αν θα εισχωρήσεις σε αυτό από ένα pci slot ή από δυο δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία … δεν θα πάρεις ούτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο… η διαχείριση και κατανομή του bw δεν γίνεται με το μαχαίρι ανά slot αλλά από άλλες εσωτερικές διαδικασίες… 
To 32bit PCI bus είναι ένα και η ταχύτητα του στα 33MHz είναι 133MByte/sec = a bit over 1Gbit/Sec

Οι κατανομές IRQ από την άλλη μπορεί να είναι τελείως διαφορετικές Από την μια περίπτωση στην άλλη… και ίσως να δημιουργούν προβλήματα…
Αυτό όμως είναι περισσότερο θέμα board. Ένα καλό board νεότερης γενιάς (όχι νέας) διαχειρίζεται καλύτερα τα irq αλλά έχει και βελτιστοποιημένες δυνατότητες irq sharing από ότι τα παλαιότερα εποχής PIII 500.

----------


## VFXCode

To bus ετσι και αλλιως μοιραζεται σε καθε pci καρτα.
Το PCI bus ειναι κοινο σε ολες τις θυρες αρα δεν θα εχει καμια διαφορα. στην θεωρια αλλα ουτε και στην πραξη απο οσο ξερω.

----------


## jkar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Απλώς με κυρίευσε η ανασφάλεια του πρωτάρη...

----------

